# Any experiences with asian massage



## supr

is it safe to go to asian massage, the thing i dont understand is they are so many ads in craigslist if it is not legal or safe how do they advertise openly. The only reason i wont to go to this place is it is cheap not sure it is rigth decision? Please advice


----------



## mzladii

What are you expecting to get from the "asian massage"? Just a massage or a happy ending too? 
There is nothing wrong with literally just getting a massage, I wouldn't have a problem if my fiancé got a massage from a beautiful woman if that's really all that was happening and he was honest and open about getting an asian massage. He mentioned It to me the other day actually that he's done it a couple times, said it was a good experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## supr

I just was a relaxing massage no intention of hand job but i dont want to be in a situation where police raids or any such trouble. The reason i am scared is the ads say free table shower and not sure if such actions are legal.


----------



## PBear

They're fronts for prostitution. If you go to an actual business, it might be safer than visiting on individual, but who knows. As far as legal, it depends on your local laws on solicitation. Around here, they're illegal in actuality, but it doesn't seem to be enforced. 

As far as your fiancé visiting one, that's a lot more free than I'd expect, but I'm not surprised he said it was a good experience.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mzladii

I guess I'm not sure what a table shower is lol but if its professional? I dunno ... Why not find a good massage parlor with a spa ? I'm sure if you google it you will find a place that's not gonna get raided by the police or anything like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mzladii

Ok let me clarify lol before we met he went to 1 and had a liTtle skinny lady walk on his back haha I don't think I'd have a problem with him getting a massage from a beautiful woman now tho, as long as he was open about where h was going and what he was gonna do, I'm ok with most things as long as there is no lying at all whatsoever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

Happy Ending Massage (Uncut Version) - YouTube

Happy ending! ;D


----------



## mzladii

RandomDude said:


> Happy Ending Massage (Uncut Version) - YouTube
> 
> Happy ending! ;D


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## CalifGuy

Most Asian massage parlors offer happy endings to one degree or another. Very few will offer actual intercourse, few will offer oral sex but, most will offer handjobs, although some may require you to visit a couple times and put up an innocent front the first time you are there.


----------



## CalifGuy

A table shower is just that...a table in a shower and the guy lies there naked while the masseuse washes him from head to toe, including genitals. Sadly, however, it is not a 100% guarantee of a happy ending to follow. 

In my ample experience with Asian MP's, the #1 factor dictating whether or not happy endings happen at an establishment is the city that a place is located. For example, if a place was located within the actual city limits of Los Angeles, I learned to avoid them. Instead, I found places in the neighbouring municipalities in the San Gabriel Valley that offered handjobs to actual intercourse (full service). Full service places were outnumbered by tug job places probably 4 to 1, yet for a handjob, you're likely talking about $80 an ordinary looking woman pushing 40, when, instead, for $140 you can get full service from a very hot 21 yr old woman....the only upside to going the handjob route was that a quality massage usually preceded, whereas with full service, they typically get you in and out in 30 minutes, including table shower so there is only time for a couple minutes of getting you warmed up before proceeding to full service.

During my first marriage, I must have averaged a visit of nearly once a week to Asian MP's and that was over a 6 year span, so, do the math. I always felt safer going to these establishments than going to a private residence or hotel found on Craigslist. Only once in all those visits did police ever walk in and, fortunately, I was only getting a massage at the time. In no uncertain terms, I said "Get the f*** out, you f***ing Nazis.". They did, but I found a nice citation on my windshield following my non happy ending massage for no front license plate...not cool better than getting busted for a sex crime, for sure! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy

If you really, truly want a good massage you can expect to pay around $60-$75 per hour.

I would guess the cheap places are dependent upon "tips."

Anything more expensive ($200?) and I would assume there are extra services.

If you really truly want a good massage, look in the yellow pages or ask around for referrals.


----------



## Scannerguard

I've had massage therapists sublet from me as a chiropractor.

They specifically seek me out to add some credibility to a stained profession.

If you just want a therapeutic massage, I would find one in a local chiropractor's office. PRobably half of them have them working part-time and they are done for healthcare reasons (pain).

And yes, the going rate is $50-75/hour, depending on locale. Sometimes insurance will offset a little of it, but not all of it.

Asian massages are another deal. . .


----------



## CalifGuy

Scannerguard...before you get too holier than thou, some of my happy endings have come in chiropractors offices by non Asian masseuses. The temptation of making an extra $40 or $50 simply for jerking a guy off at the end of a massage is too much to pass up sometimes. Do they want a $10 tip for a good massage or a $40 or $50 tip for a good massage with a 5 minute handjob at the end? I agree that most massage at a chiropractor office is legitimate but not all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

Handjob handjob handjob! Handjob handjob handjob!

*starts dancing and doing the movements* hehe
Hell the more people post on this thread the funnier that video I posted becomes :rofl:


----------



## nice777guy

CalifGuy said:


> Scannerguard...before you get too holier than thou, some of my happy endings have come in chiropractors offices by non Asian masseuses. The temptation of making an extra $40 or $50 simply for jerking a guy off at the end of a massage is too much to pass up sometimes. Do they want a $10 tip for a good massage or a $40 or $50 tip for a good massage with a 5 minute handjob at the end? I agree that most massage at a chiropractor office is legitimate but not all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If my "back doctor" ever grabs my ****, I'm punching him in the face!

After my happy ending...


----------



## RandomDude

^ So you will let a "him" get you to your happy ending? :O

:rofl:


----------



## nice777guy

Guess I need to find a new Chiropractor!


----------



## YupItsMe

The first day I was selling advertising a oriental female and some dirty old man came in a placed an ad in the sports section psyig in cash. 

Since it was my first sale I had boss man there. They paid in cash. after they left he told me to turn in the cash to the cashier and then go wash my hands. 

hahaha

When I was setting up the account, I askeds them who the owner was and neither would fess up to it

LOL


----------



## Laurae1967

I get massages all the time. But there is a HUGE difference between getting an Asian massage and massage therapy at a spa or at a licensed massage therapist's office. Nothing untoward ever happened to me except in Vegas at the MGM Grand spa, where I'm pretty sure the guy would have fingered me if I had given him the sign. He's the only masseuse to ever massage my ass and his fingers kept brushing VERY close to my pu$$y. I was single at the time and was very turned on by what was happening, but would never have done anything about it.

I have a girlfriend who went to Spa Miraval and I found out that she had sex with the male masseuse the entire time she was there. She went back two months later for another 4 days (she has a lot of money) and boinked him again. Apparently while he was massaging her she grabbed his hand and it was "go time" after that. That place is NOT cheap, so she spent a lot to get laid! If he was doing that with her, I'm sure he was doing that with other women. He also had a girlfriend who was also a massage therapist, so he was a creep.

Kinda feel like a massage right now! Whew!


----------



## Almostrecovered

even if you go to an asian massage parlor without the intention of getting "extras" you are still supporting sex slavery

the majority of these places get young women/girls to come to the US and then indenture them to sex slavery to "pay off" the debt of bringing them over. They also charge them for room and board and they are required to buy their own massage supplies (and condoms) so it becomes almost impossible for them to get out of that life for many many years if they are lucky. Their passports are taken if they have them so they feel they can't escape.

truly sad- stay the F away from these places.


----------



## nice777guy

Almostrecovered said:


> even if you go to an asian massage parlor without the intention of getting "extras" you are still supporting sex slavery
> 
> the majority of these places get young women/girls to come to the US and then indenture them to sex slavery to "pay off" the debt of bringing them over. They also charge them for room and board and they are required to buy their own massage supplies (and condoms) so it becomes almost impossible for them to get out of that life for many many years if they are lucky. Their passports are taken if they have them so they feel they can't escape.
> 
> truly sad- stay the F away from these places.


Just wondering (not doubting) - how do you know this?

And is it really truly an "Asian" parlor issue?


----------



## Almostrecovered

I think Dateline had a show on it and also my uncle-in-law that was a Philly cop spoke about it

while there may be some legitimate "Asian Massage parlors" the large majority that advertise either in classifieds or craigslist type places are the fronts for prostitution (tip off is usually the table shower)

and, of course, there are non-Asian places that also do the same thing, Eastern Europeans usually


----------



## nice777guy

Think I'll stick with the yellow pages...


----------



## Scannerguard

No actually, no holier than thou here from me.

There was a big "ring" out in LA where they got new graduate chiropractors to have chiropractic offices and they had 3-5 "massage therapists" in the back prostituting.

The poor new grad, desperate for work, signed on and a few lost their licenses when the operation was busted. They claimed ignorance but who knows what they knew what was going on. The police had to hang someone and it may as well be the chiropractor up front.

It made all the papers back in the 90's.

I honestly can't think of any DC in my area where that stuff is happening though and a lot of them have LMT's. Could it happen "below board?" Yeah, I suppose so. . .but I am not sure the average chiropractic office would afford the privacy of a "happy ending" you all seek. Maybe. . .just shut and lock the door of a treatment room, I guess. . .

I can remember one time one of my patients, who was a State Trooper, kept joking about me having a LMT in my office. He was kind of creepy about it.

Cops are one of the most frequent consumers of prostitutes and drugs IMO.

My LMT basically didn't want to work with him and he never asked. . .does make you think.

It is a SHAME the profession has become synonomous with prostitute.


----------



## Scannerguard

Califguy:

Huh! after I wrote that I noticed you are from California.

Were the happy ending chiropractic offices in the LA area? The whole profession was sooooo embarrassed when that scandal broke in the 90's. You can imagine. . .image is a huge sore topic for us.

I'm sure the clever business owners thought a chiropractic office would make a clever front and it probably did.

I have to tell ya. . .I'd have to be making a lot of money as a pimp before I'd risk my license, lol. . .but I have used the "Prostitute" analogy for my staff and copays when I discuss collections.

I tell them this: "Scannerguard Staff, you have to think of me like a prostitute. A prostitute collects the co-pay up front. . .because after you have performed the service (an alignment), the client will forget what you did for them.

Then, when they get a bill 30 days later, they sit there and look at the bill indignant they owe you.

They'll actually think they did YOU a favor, not the other way around." (that's the way Johns and Patients think)

So, yes. . .in a way, I tell my staff to think of all patients like Johns when it comes to the copay.

The medical doctor next door liked my analogy too.

Any service based business like healthcare: collect the money up front like a prostitute.

I don't have collection problems.


----------



## that_girl

> During my first marriage, I must have averaged a visit of nearly once a week to Asian MP's and that was over a 6 year span, so, do the math.


Wow. Your wife was ok with this? Ew.


----------



## golfergirl

Scannerguard said:


> Califguy:
> 
> Huh! after I wrote that I noticed you are from California.
> 
> Were the happy ending chiropractic offices in the LA area? The whole profession was sooooo embarrassed when that scandal broke in the 90's. You can imagine. . .image is a huge sore topic for us.
> 
> I'm sure the clever business owners thought a chiropractic office would make a clever front and it probably did.
> 
> I have to tell ya. . .I'd have to be making a lot of money as a pimp before I'd risk my license, lol. . .but I have used the "Prostitute" analogy for my staff and copays when I discuss collections.
> 
> I tell them this: "Scannerguard Staff, you have to think of me like a prostitute. A prostitute collects the co-pay up front. . .because after you have performed the service (an alignment), the client will forget what you did for them.
> 
> Then, when they get a bill 30 days later, they sit there and look at the bill indignant they owe you.
> 
> They'll actually think they did YOU a favor, not the other way around." (that's the way Johns and Patients think)
> 
> So, yes. . .in a way, I tell my staff to think of all patients like Johns when it comes to the copay.
> 
> The medical doctor next door liked my analogy too.
> 
> Any service based business like healthcare: collect the money up front like a prostitute.
> 
> I don't have collection problems.


My daughter is graduating in June from a 2 year RMT (Registered Massage Therapist) program. Sweet Lord what have I paid $20,000 worth of schooling for! FWIW, she will be working with a chiropractor not an Asian Parlour. She does cringe if I call her a masseuse. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinnister

I know we're off topic but hanjobs bore me.


----------



## speakingforsomemen

This message board gets wackier and wackier all the time. All you have to do is google asian massage and read to your hearts content.6 years, once a week? Check for holes in his brain. Wackier and wackier this place gets.


----------



## SockPuppet

my, ummmm, brother goes to asian massage all the time. He also gets the special treatment. My brother, what an ass

According to him the massage are cheap, because the girls expect you to hand them a wad of cash in return for a favour. Girls do much much more than just HJ's, and are very susceptible to spreading disease.

The only time one of these asian massage places gets raided is if an undercover cop, or off duty cop is offered extra service. The police will not be able to determine if you specifically have paid for services, so you wont be formally charged, but you could likely spend 24hrs in jail.

I also heard, that all of the ladies are very very nice, and I dont mean in a ****ty way. They are nice in a way that I wouldnt be comfortable purchasing sexual stimulation from them.


----------



## SockPuppet

golfergirl said:


> My daughter is graduating in June from a 2 year RMT (Registered Massage Therapist) program. Sweet Lord what have I paid $20,000 worth of schooling for! FWIW, she will be working with a chiropractor not an Asian Parlour. She does cringe if I call her a masseuse. LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My wifes friend applied for a masseuse job in our small rural town. During the interview she was asked if she was ok ****ing some of the regulars. She said no. I thought it was hilarious that our town has one of those places.


----------



## Runs like Dog

I got run down by a Chinese food delivery guy on a scooter. Does that count?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Runs like Dog said:


> I got run down by a Chinese food delivery guy on a scooter. Does that count?




:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I love you Runs. Your intelligence and wit are beyond description. Just amazing. You sir, are one sharp man.


----------



## Entropy3000

SockPuppet said:


> My wifes friend applied for a masseuse job in our small rural town. During the interview she was asked if she was ok ****ing some of the regulars. She said no. I thought it was hilarious that our town has one of those places.


Well after all they were only looking to take care of their regulars ... :scratchhead:


----------



## speakingforsomemen

the table showers are awesome. Don't criticize unless you have tried. The downside is, and there is a huge downside. Many times these women are slaves, they do not deserve to be forced to do what they have to do to survive. Think about that as you consider.


----------



## dymo

supr said:


> I just was a relaxing massage no intention of hand job but i dont want to be in a situation where police raids or any such trouble.


Right. Which is why you made this thread in the "Sex in Marriage" forum.


----------



## supr

I finally dared to go to asian massage today i was little tense but it was pretty much professional actually she did figure my shoulder was very tense and worked most time on it. The only thing that was different was that she did expose half of butt and worked on it i don't know how to interpret that but i hope the asian is not a slave and misused. I have no intention to go back or try again as it really does not save money as compared to groupon coupons or massageenvy. I am glad i didnt have any bad experience and it is over never going back not worth the tension.


----------



## nicky1

why would you not just marry an asian woman, i think the good ones are the best women in the world no question.


----------

